# Finally Got Pics of my 1.8 Sentra. lol



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I finally got my car posted. Just got Hotshot CAI and HKS Exhaust on. Im still a work in progress. lol Enjoy. Comments welcome.






























I have a sound clip of the exhaust and intake of what it would sound like. If anyone wants it that is....lol. I'm thinking of getting rims but gotta get the money first... :cheers:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LOVE the color!  Great start! keep up the work and progress.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice fart can. :woowoo:


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

FadedKM83 said:


> Nice fart can. :woowoo:


lol, considering how big the tip is, its not actually that loud at all. ist pretty quite and i enjoy that exhaust.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2004)

can ....you pm me the sound clip....thanks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks clean, keep it that way. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

FadedKM83 said:


> Nice fart can. :woowoo:



well, its not gonna be too farty because it starts off small and then just opens up for the cosmetic part. However, my HKS muffler is fart can and a 1/2.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> well, its not gonna be too farty because it starts off small and then just opens up for the cosmetic part. However, my HKS muffler is fart can and a 1/2.


Haha....so true.


----------

